# Spanish Healthcare



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

Planning to relocate to Lanzarote later this year with my wife and daughter. My wife and I are in our mid fifties and my daughter is 25. My wife has a pacemaker due to as a precaution against heart fluctuation. My wife and I have retired early and both have pensions totalling approx E 2,400 per month. We intend to rent before buying a property with no or very little mortgage. My question is what are the options for healthcare? I would very much value opinions especially for people who have already experienced this process.
Thanks
Tony


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lanzarote G said:


> Planning to relocate to Lanzarote later this year with my wife and daughter. My wife and I are in our mid fifties and my daughter is 25. My wife has a pacemaker due to as a precaution against heart fluctuation. My wife and I have retired early and both have pensions totalling approx E 2,400 per month. We intend to rent before buying a property with no or very little mortgage. My question is what are the options for healthcare? I would very much value opinions especially for people who have already experienced this process.
> Thanks
> Tony



for the first year (at least) your only option will be private healthcare insurance

after that, if by then the Canaries have introduced the _convenio especial_ , which is a 'buy in' to the state healthcare system scheme, you will be able to sign up for that 

there's a document about healthcare in Spain in our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Lanzarote G said:


> Planning to relocate to Lanzarote later this year with my wife and daughter. My wife and I are in our mid fifties and my daughter is 25. My wife has a pacemaker due to as a precaution against heart fluctuation. My wife and I have retired early and both have pensions totalling approx E 2,400 per month. We intend to rent before buying a property with no or very little mortgage. My question is what are the options for healthcare? I would very much value opinions especially for people who have already experienced this process.
> Thanks
> Tony


Hi Tony

Given your comment about a pacemaker - and without wishing to intrude - does your wife (or you or your daughter for that matter) claim any UK benefits? The answer could have a huge impact on your options

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

stevec2x said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Given your comment about a pacemaker - and without wishing to intrude - does your wife (or you or your daughter for that matter) claim any UK benefits? The answer could have a huge impact on your options
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve
No we do not claim UK benefits. 
Regards
Tony


----------



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

jojo said:


> Maybe, but if you are in Spain for more than 90 days, then you are no longer a tourist and therefore the EHIC card is available to be used. To become a resident, you need to prove you have healthcare provision, the EHIC isnt enough
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jojo. I am arranging medical insurance for 1 year and the review future cover during this period.
Regards
Tony


----------

